# Back...



## Pedro Rosa (12 Feb 2018)

Hi guys, how are you doing? 
Thinking of getting back to my 60P and UKAPS is always on my mind.
Guess everything is running smoothly here and that *this* forum is still going... thanks to Paulo and other fabulous guys 

Pedro.


----------



## Edvet (12 Feb 2018)




----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Feb 2018)

Hello Pedro, good to see you posting, been a while


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Feb 2018)

Hello pedro welcomes back


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2018)

'bout time


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2018)

Estava quase a chamar a policia!!!!!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Feb 2018)

Thanks guys. I've got the hardscape tested but can't really say it's gonna be that one 
I will have Tropica support and thats fabulous because I really liked the soil and always loved their plants, and obviously their knowledge.
Let's see what will be the result of this one...


----------



## alto (17 Feb 2018)

Fantastic 

I was just thinking that Tropica needs new scapes for their Inspiration


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> Fantastic
> 
> I was just thinking that Tropica needs new scapes for their Inspiration



Let's hope that this one can give inspiration to some people. This is really a great responsibility because one wants to give back something good to a huge brand like Tropica and nature seems not to cooperate some times


----------



## Luís Cardoso (19 Feb 2018)

Finally back.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (19 Feb 2018)

Força nisso!


----------

